# New Guy from Maryland



## MColetta (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello all

I have bow hunted in the past. I am one of those guys that allways update my equipmemnt but never find the time to actually get it done. 

I am determined to do it now. I took my brand new bow that I bought in 07 to get it checked out and it was all out of whack. 

So the info quest starts now.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:
:wav: :wav:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* MColetta. Have fun here.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome from a fellow Marylander.


----------

